# Yo!



## DatDudeDiesel (Jul 5, 2012)

New here. Transferred over from Elite Bodiez! Good to see some familiar names!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 5, 2012)

DatDudeDiesel, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jul 6, 2012)

welcome  !!!!!!


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## DatDudeDiesel (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## brazey (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 6, 2012)

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome to IM the best forum out there!


----------



## sasuke (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome here I'm also new here.


----------



## Innocence (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  We are glad you are here


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 15, 2012)

Hellobig welcome to the forumbest-regardswww.world-pharma.org


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Wrecker (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi


----------



## squigader (Jul 17, 2012)

WElcome! You're gonna like it here.


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## SigNaL7 (Jul 18, 2012)

welcome!


----------

